# What kind of music do your bees like



## bendriftin (Nov 1, 2010)

I was delivering my new queens to their future home and got a whimsical thought. Hmm, what kind of music should I play for the girls. So just for grins what kind of music do you think your bees would like. I was thinking maybe country but I was afraid the new girls might get sad thinking about how their drones are just going to sit around on the comb all day getting drunk on honey, how their workers might kill a bunch of her babies because of mites and daughter will be mating with all those worthless drones for a few days. So I figured maybe some classical, after all they are Italian queens and probably more cultured than myself so I sure hope they liked it. hehehehehe :lpf: hope you get a kick out of reading this, if not sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

you should sing to your new queens so they know their new keeper is friendly. Some sort of lullaby. On a further note I think you should put a video of you singing to your queens on youtube so we can all laugh at you, i mean with you...! lol Happy Beekeeping!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Driving down the highway tonight with a swarm in a nuc I had the same thought. There was a tape of hammered dulcimer music in the player so I pushed it in. The girls all declared that they liked it. So did I. A good size swarm, btw. Needs to be transferred to a deep. Now where to find an empty deep. Darn it, I'm running out of boxes. -james


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

Classical... Rimsky-Korsakoff. 


http://wimp.com/bumblebeeflight/


----------



## LoneDrone (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a little boom box in the grafting shed that I keep on either Classic or Hard Rock everyday as I graft!! =D


----------



## NCA (Feb 27, 2011)

My girls like Dropkick Murphys it always gets them in the mood for a hard days labor


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine are always too busy to listen to music!


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUI8b4Kg98w

Enjoy
Rick


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, reggae works well as bees love to dance from dawn 'till dusk, but I'm with you on classical. 

Maybe something from the baroque period by those famous Italian composers like Vivaldi, Corelli, Spaghetti and Linguini.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

My girls are particularly partial to Ras Alan http://www.appalachianreggae.com/home.html
its a good mix of reggae and bluegrass


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm with Michael on this one; anything baroque (Vivaldi, Palladian Ensemble, Maurice André & Sir Neville Marriner, Telemann, Handel) Andrea Bocelli


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

LoneDrone said:


> I have a little boom box in the grafting shed that I keep on either Classic or Hard Rock everyday as I graft!! =D


I think I have some of your queens. There head bangers:lpf:


----------



## JulieBee (Mar 7, 2011)

My Italians like classical, but the Russians seem to prefer 70's folk rock. "Time In A Bottle" is a particular favorite among the Russians.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Barry said:


> I'm with Michael on this one; anything baroque (Vivaldi, Palladian Ensemble, Maurice André & Sir Neville Marriner, Telemann, Handel) Andrea Bocelli


I have often wondered what Barry thinks or feels about some of the silly questions/threads that are posted on his Beesource. I wonder where all these little bits of "information" are stored and if there is enough room on his computers or servers; whatever. Now I know,..it doesn't matter! 

I have thought about taking some tuning forks out to the hives and observing the "reaction",...  of the bees,.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!


----------



## Roadstar (Nov 1, 2010)

Scientific studies show that Honey Bees prefer the music genre of "Bee-Bop" more than anything.

Sorry............I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Blackwater Bee (May 1, 2008)

" Taking Care of Business " from Bachman-Turner-Overdrive comes to mind !


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzzr7RbzUTs


----------



## MsBlackwolf (Oct 19, 2010)

I packed a couple of classical CDs for the bee pickup road trip. I maybe better include some heavy metal.....just in case I end up with some of those head banger queens


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

For a new Queen...music by Queen, of course.
To increase production of your hive...Flight of the Bumblebee.
For Drones...Jimmy Buffett's "Honey Why Don't we Get Drunk and Screw"
:lpf:


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

"Bringing in the BEES,,,,Bringing in the BEES,,,we will come rejoicing,,,bringing in the BEES"


----------



## JulieBee (Mar 7, 2011)

Rick 1456 said:


> "Bringing in the BEES,,,,Bringing in the BEES,,,we will come rejoicing,,,bringing in the BEES"


 Wrong page in the hymnal, Rick.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I once read about a study where they measured the amount of milk produced by cows that were played different types of music. The cows that got classical music consistently produced more milk than the cows that got heavy metal music. So if you want more honey you might want to rethink the 'hard rock' choice for your bees!


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

oooorrrrrr
If you play classical,,,,,,,you might get Milk and Honey


----------



## Buzzy Bee (Apr 18, 2011)

I never thought of my bees liking music but they sure like the sound of the dog yelping when he gets to close


----------



## LoneDrone (Aug 5, 2009)

Omie said:


> I once read about a study where they measured the amount of milk produced by cows that were played different types of music. The cows that got classical music consistently produced more milk than the cows that got heavy metal music. So if you want more honey you might want to rethink the 'hard rock' choice for your bees!


That's more for me than the bees. =] It seems to get me grafting faster and a better % of drawn cells!! =O


----------



## JulieBee (Mar 7, 2011)

I can see it now...speakers made for installation inside a hive, with a bee-size, solar powered iPod. Playlists entitled, "Music for Morning Flights", "Songs Of The Tulip Poplar", and my personal favorite "Christmas In The Hive"


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

:lpf: Rohe, now we know why you're so successful!!
However, my Russians get really ticked if I play anything other than Tchaikovsky. And don't even _think_ of playing something French or German!
Regards,
Steven


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

"Flight of the Bumblebee" it is up tempo enough to get them moving. Fox News used it as the intro and background song on a live presentation we did.
When I buy bees they listen to country on the way home. After all, they are into farmingand that is all my truck radio plays most of the time!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When I'm home, my bees listen to North Country Public Radio. Whether they like it or not, I don't know. Can't tell. They never call in a pledge.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> When I'm home, my bees listen to North Country Public Radio. Whether they like it or not, I don't know. Can't tell. They never call in a pledge.


 they will always be up on the forcast


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope the "fat lady" gets up and starts singing the aria on this thread pretty soon,..,..:waiting:,..

_"The imagery of __Richard Wagner__'s opera suite __Der Ring des Nibelungen__ and its last part, __Götterdämmerung__, is typically the one used in depictions accompanying reference to the phrase. The "fat lady" is the __valkyrie__Brünnhilde__, who is traditionally presented as a very buxom lady with __horned helmet__, __spear__ and round __shield__ (although Brünhilde actually wears a winged helmet). Her aria lasts almost twenty minutes and leads directly to the end of the opera,.." --Wikipedia._


----------

